# Fitty cal. New series im working on :3



## NoFoibles (Mar 29, 2011)

So fitty cal is slang for 50 caliber bullet, and in the series the main character encloses around Natix, my fursona, she awakes in a prison during a eruption of realms, wars erupt, she has to escape, and if anyone could draw some frames for me that would be nice. i mean like showing one big picture per page or something. please and thanks


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2011)

...

"please" and "thanks" are not gonna convince anyone to draw anything for you without more detail about your story. If you want to pique and artist's interest to do this for free you'll need to sell your story a lot better.


----------

